# Trembling pigeon



## sspring92 (May 24, 2009)

I'm not sure if i'm posting in the correct forum, because I really don't think my feral pigeon is feral anymore! I found a pigeon in my yard about 6 weeks ago. After a couple of weeks of tube feeding, then refusing to eat anything but corn kernals, (one at a time) out of my hand, "Crash" is finally eating seed on his own. I let him out of his cage several times a day thinking he will fly and be free. Well, he flies, on top of my head, my shoulder etc. He flies up and sits on the roof, or the patio cover and will even circle the house. He then comes right back and waits for me to put him back in his cage. He pecks the Dog's nose and sat on top of my 17 year old cat's head. So, I'm thinking he is really not releasable. Even if I could get him to leave! 

Now on to my question. He seems to tremble a lot. He will just shiver. He looks good, feathers are smooth, eyes are clear and bright. Is this some sort of "Pigeon thing?" or is it a sign that there is something wrong. I have never had a bird of any kind and really don't know what is normal and what is not. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK...stupid Q #1 : could he just be cold ?

Q #2 (not as stupid) : Can you describe the situations when he trembles ? Does it just come about suddenly in any circumstance (standing, sitting, perched, eating, sleeping ?). or only certain circumstances/times ?

#3: When he trembles does he seem to lose his wits at all...seem less aware of his surroundings, less alert ?

BTW...what a cute story ! How did all of you meet ?


----------



## sspring92 (May 24, 2009)

it's summer in California, so it's 98 outside right now, and that's the coolest it's been for several weeks! 

He doesn't seem disoriented at all when he shivers. I noticed it when I walk up to his cage. I thought maybe he was just excited. Today I had in in the house (yes, he was in the house sitting on the back of the couch) and he was just standing there shivering. Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it.

I found him in my yard with a couple of my cats closing in on him. We have a pair of pigeons that has been nesting in our palm tree for years. I think this is an offspring. He still had a few tiny yellow feathers on his head, so I think it might have been a maiden voyage. He used to scream at me like a baby when I owuld go to feed him. He has just tarted to make "Pigeon noises"!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a little rescue that's about 5 weeks old. Just the past couple of days she has started to tremble when I go to pick her up and put her in her cage. That's the only time she does it. With her I think it's dread because since she has tasted freedom, she wants nothing to do with that old cage.
Keep an eye on your little keep. Maybe start a journal to document when this occurs and what is going on around. There may be a trigger. I suspect she may out grow the trembling .
Do take note of any staggering, flying back wards or any other behavior that would be unusual.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes it is a pigeon thing, my birds tremble when I come out and ask "are you hungry!" that is my call to come eat, before I can get the feed out to everyone I have noticed they will tremble in anticipation or excitment. they also will do it when they are in new surroundings most likely nervouse at that point.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Trembling in the wings is a pigeon thing, yes. A sign of being healthy and fit. If it seemed to have nervous fits and/or twitched its head abnormally, then I'd be concerned.


----------



## sspring92 (May 24, 2009)

Glad to hear it seems to be a normal thing. I have always wondered if he is a bit brain damaged from falling out of the palm tree.  He is a very weird bird!


----------



## sspring92 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks! I'm glad to know he seems to be normal!


----------



## surrealised (Mar 19, 2009)

The pigeons that visit my balcony, all tremble at times, and all seem to do it if they seem a bit uncomfortable, like they're nervous. Almost part of the pecking order, as they seem to reorder that each time they're all here. Strange little birds


----------

